# My current Home Theater Equipment



## jazboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Well let me tell i am visiting this site from quite long time but registered very recently. Although i am very novice to home theater system yet. But i hope with frequent visit over here and with help of other ppl soon i will be become better than novice.
Well Here is my theater equipment.

TV: LG 42" LCD, 60 HZ, 1.5 years old.
Computer: HP Desktop, 4 GB RAM, Windows 7, Integrated HD Graphics Card, 22" Lcd Screen,
Laptop: Dell Inspiorn 15.4 inch, Windows 7 64 bit, ATI 256 MB Video memory, 2 GB Ram
Blu-Ray: Philips Blu Ray player it came with home theater system.
Speakers & Home Theater: Philips Blu-Ray home Theater system HTS3251B. Its 1000W.


----------

